# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  إذا كنت تبحث عن وظيفة تخلص من طريقتك المعتادة

## shams spring

*


لما يُقلع الباحثون عن وظائف عندما يكون هدفهم أمام أعينهم؟ يقول جون ليز (John Lees) مدرب ومطور لأقسام الشركات أن صديقة ظل يبحث عن وظيفة لمدة 6 شهور -هناك أشخاص يبحثون عن وظائف لأكثر من ذلك- كان في بادئ الأمر متحمسًا بشكل كبير ولكنه بدأ يستسلم من كثرة الإخفاقات ولم يكن إستسلامه بشكل رسمي ولكنه خدع نفسه بحيث أصبح يشغل نفسه بتغيير ديكورات المنزل  وبناءً على ما قيل عن صديق السيد جون يعتقد أنه هناك 6 أنواع من الأشخاص المحبطين من البحث عن وظائف:

1. الأشخاص الذين يعرفون كيف يتم توظيفهم ولكنهم في الحقيقة لا يعرفون فهم يمتلكون سيرة ذاتية ليست جيدة كما أن إحساسهم بمتطلبات السوق غير واضح كما أنهم غير مهتمين بالرسائل التي ترسل إليهم ويعتقدون أن أي نصائح للبحث عن وظائف إهانة لهم فيجب عليك أن تتأكد أنك مهما طالت بك مدة البحث عن وظيفة وأنت من هذا النوع ستظل في الخطوة الأولى فيجب عليك الإهتمام بسيرتك الذاتية والتحضير الجيد 





2. أشخاص يعرفون ما يريدون جيدًا ولكن أداهم في المقابلات الشخصية مازال سيئًا مرة بعد مرة ولا يستفيدون من أخطائهم كما أن سيرتهم الذاتية مازالت لا تعبر بشكل جيد عنهم فأنت تعرض الكثير في سيرتك الذاتية وهذا ليس المطلوب في المقابلة من أجل وظيفة معينة هل سيقضي واحد غريب عنك طول الليل لكي يتعرف عليك وعلى كل المتقدمين الأخرين ويقوم بتعريف كل شخص ما الذي يجب أن يعرضه؟





3.هؤلاء الأشخاص لا يحتاجون إلا إلى تغيير بعض الأشياء البسيطة التي ستجني لهم الكثير من النتائج المرضية فهم أشخاص متمسكين بالطريقة التي يتبعونها ولا يريدون التغيير من أنفسهم هؤلاء غالبًا ما يكونون متفائلين جدًا أو متشائمين جدًا ويكون البحث عن وظيفة لهؤلاء الأشخاص متعب وطويل فالأسلوب الذي يتبعوه يظهر لهم فاشل ومع ذلك يُصرون على التعامل به مئات المرات للتأكد ويبدو أن هؤلاء الأشخاص لن يُقلعوا عن طريقتهم إلا عندما يتم إرسال خطاب رفض عنيف لكي يؤثر في تصرفاتهم 

4. أشخاص يشاركون في أنشطة ظنًا منهم أنها تساعدهم في البحث عن وظائف ويسعى هؤلاء إلى عمل شبكة من العلاقات تساعدهم في إتخاذ القرار ولكنهم في آخر المطاف لا يستخدمون شبكتهم الإستخدام الصحيح فهم يعرفون أنه من الضروري الخروج والتحدث ولكنهم يتخذون الطريق السهل بإرسال السيرة الذاتية عبر الميل فهم يعرفون أن هذا يمكن أن يختصر عليهم الكثير من الوقت ولكنهم يظلون مختبئين وراء الشاشات لا أحد ينكر أهمية وجود الإنترنت في حياتنا ولكنه ليس كل شئ ولا يغني عن الإختلاط بالناس





5. أشخاص يعرفون ما يجب عليهم فعله ولكنهم لا يفعلوه فهذا يكون خارج منطقة الراحة الخاصة بهم يريدون أن يتقلدوا مناصب كبير ويحتاجون لفعل شئ ما ولكن المخاطرة في الموضوع تجعلهم يترددون وتحدثهم منطقة الراحة لديهم بأن هذا أفضل مع أنهم يريدون ما يفكرون ومن هنا يأتي التردد في الفعل



6. كل ما سبق يحتاجون إلى أن يكونوا مثل هؤلاء الذين يعرفون ما يريدون ويقومون بالأمر الصحيح يخطئون ويبحثون ويتعلمون جيدًا من أخطائهم ويغيرون من أساليبهم للحصول على نتائج أفضل يعلمون أن الإنترنت ليس كل شئ ويتحركون هنا وهناك 

شئ مهم يجب عليكم معرفته "أن الباحث عن موظفين يعلم جيدًا أن الأسلوب الذي تبحث به عن وظيفة هو نفس الأسلوب الذي ستعمل به في شركته"

الباحث الجيد عن وظيفة يفكر في الطريقة التي يبحث بها قبل النوم ويعرف جيدًا كيف يستغل وقته وكيف يضع إستراتيجية جيدة لشخصيته ويجب أن تطبق أسلوب "تحدى وتأقلم" فهناك جملة في إدارة المشارع تقيم كفاءة شئ ما "plan-Do-Check-Act" بمعنى "خطط - إفعل - راجع - قم بأفعال تصحيحية" .


الاعداد: سها سامي -فريق ثقف نفسك-
المصدر: Harvard Business Review



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
استرارتيجية جيدة جداً و معلومات قيّمة 
مـشكـــورة شمـــس 
طـــرح مــوفـــق 



*

----------


## shams spring

شكراااا دموووع

----------

